# Test drove Touareg, first impressions...



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Finally decided to test drive a 2011 Touareg Hybrid. I am currently deciding between Touareg or a BMW X5d. Now, before I go on I must mention that this is an unbiased review, I love both brands and owned many Bimmers Audis and VWs.

Interior fit and finish:

From the first glance interior looks good, high quality plastic, beautiful navigation, very easy to use. Love the steering wheel and the lay out of the buttons on the dash, very comfortable seats, (better than in BMW). Disliked the leather quality, it does not feel as good to the touch as it is in BMW, for the price they should have included a better quality leather. I also did not like the wood trim, it looks a little outdated, IMHO. Not as roomy as I expect it but neither is the BMW. The trunk area is somewhat disappointing. The trunk in my B8 A4 avant is actually bigger. 

Exterior: 

Looks good. It actually resembles previous generation Cayenne. Door sills, handles, headlights and tail pipes all scream "expensive", although not as fancy as a BMW but that is exactly what I like about Touareg, its low key appearance. I am a strong believer of "less is more". Disliked the front grille (VW could have done a better job), not a fan of tail lights either. I also think it needs a better looking wheels too.

Ride quality and power:

Touareg drives silky smooth and soft enough to take it on a long road trip yet corners like a champ without any noticeable body lean. Excellent steering response and feedback at any speed. Overall Touareg feels very refined. It would make an excellent family hauler especially for the families with small kids. Despite all that I honestly expected more from a 380hp/ 425lb/ft engine. It did not excite me as much as BMW did. There is something about BMW that makes it more fun to drive. Whether its a TDI's low end torque or a combination of things but in "fun to drive" category BMW takes the cake, at least in my book.

Conclusion:

Both Touareg and an X5d are very good vehicles, both have their pros and cons. To me Touareg is more of a family oriented vehicle where as X5d is more fun to drive vehicle. Today's test drive made it that much more difficult for me to make my final decision even after the fact that BMW has a better bumper to bumper warranty and a much better maintenance plan. I think I'll have to test drive both vehicles one more time to tip the scale after which it will all come down to a price tag. It seems that BMW's have much better incentives, for example I can get around $8-10K off of MSRP on aX5d (incl. eco credit) but only $4k on a Touareg. Decisions decisions :banghead:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Go try a TDI version of the Touareg and see if you like that better then the Hybrid. There are some features however that are unique to the Hybrid you won't find on the other models, but not enough to discount the other ones. I am surprised you did not like the supercharged 3.0 in the Hybrid though. Most who have bought those did so for the motor rather then the whole hybrid technology. Diesel does have a certain thing to it though after you drive one. I would not go back to a gas vehical after having driven and owning a TDI now.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

X2 on the TDI, although - in the interest of full disclosure - I have been driving diesel cars exclusively since the 80s. Now that the Porsche diesel is finally hitting these shores, I'm in the process of upgrading the Touareg to a 2013 Cayenne.

//greg//


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeti35 said:


> Go try a TDI version of the Touareg and see if you like that better then the Hybrid. There are some features however that are unique to the Hybrid you won't find on the other models, but not enough to discount the other ones. I am surprised you did not like the supercharged 3.0 in the Hybrid though. Most who have bought those did so for the motor rather then the whole hybrid technology. Diesel does have a certain thing to it though after you drive one. I would not go back to a gas vehical after having driven and owning a TDI now.


I didn't say that I didn't like it, it just didn't impress me as I expected it to. The numbers look good on the paper, but...
I think I'll pay them another visit and as you suggested will test drive a TDI to compare, although I can't imagine that TDI will be much different except being a bit slower  Anyway, I am not in a rush, I do have around 3-4 months to decide. 
BTW: I also priced out a Cayenne and similarly equipped costs $20K more  I guess no Cayenne for me


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I have yet to see anyone with Touareg TDI get an ECO credit so I doubt a BMW with get one either give the pricing. Its not like a Jetta TDI (1/2 the cost of vehicles mentioned).


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Boosted2003! said:


> I have yet to see anyone with Touareg TDI get an ECO credit so I doubt a BMW with get one either give the pricing. Its not like a Jetta TDI (1/2 the cost of vehicles mentioned).


I get a clean burn vehical credit on my taxes when I purchased my TDI back in 2010. I don't know if they are still offering them or not, but they were there at one time.


----------



## DesertT-Reg (Jul 11, 2005)

Boosted2003! said:


> I have yet to see anyone with Touareg TDI get an ECO credit so I doubt a BMW with get one either give the pricing. Its not like a Jetta TDI (1/2 the cost of vehicles mentioned).


The Eco Credit is from BMW.


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

To the OP, the TDI is not slower than the V6 you tested. You compared the V6 to the X5 diesel, right? You need to drive the TDI. It is super-smooth and the torque will seduce you.

Nothing wrong with the X5 but I think the X5 interior is so-so and the leather ain't great, either. What you do get is the 4/50 warranty and the more prestigious badge.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

fincher said:


> To the OP, the TDI is not slower than the V6 you tested. You compared the V6 to the X5 diesel, right? You need to drive the TDI. It is super-smooth and the torque will seduce you.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the X5 but I think the X5 interior is so-so and the leather ain't great, either. What you do get is the 4/50 warranty and the more prestigious badge.


I test drove a Hybrid which is listed at 6.2 vs Diesel at 7.9. The diesel is on my list to drive


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

TIGSEL said:


> I test drove a Hybrid which is listed at 6.2 vs Diesel at 7.9. The diesel is on my list to drive


Yup, 380hp (aggregate) for the Hybrid, as opposed to 225hp for the TDI. Sort of a no brainer. But a diesel (Sport) will cost you about 16 grand less than the premium gasoline Hybrid, and deliver appreciably more MPG.

//greg//


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

I didn't catch the Hybrid part. Of course the Hybrid is faster. I test drove the Hybrid, too. Loved it. I liked the TDI for the better mileage and it's more proven. The Hybrid is a monster and I was thisclose to getting it over the TDI


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

grohgreg said:


> Yup, 380hp (aggregate) for the Hybrid, as opposed to 225hp for the TDI. Sort of a no brainer. But a diesel (Sport) will cost you about 16 grand less than the premium gasoline Hybrid, and deliver appreciably more MPG.
> 
> //greg//


Diesel is not about the hp, but more about the torque. I would much rather have the torque of the TDI.


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

8k to 10k off MSRP in incentives for the X5d.........really? Seems unlikely but who knows....


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Flat6rFixr said:


> 8k to 10k off MSRP in incentives for the X5d.........really? Seems unlikely but who knows....


 $3500 eco credit, $4000-5000 difference between MSRP and actual dealer purchase price (not a BS invoice number) and in about a month or so when 2013 will start coming some dealers will take a small to moderate loss ($1K-$3K) to move the left over inventory. This is exactly how I got my A4 (except the eco credit), all in all almost $7K off MSRP :thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Trust me on this one, you will be more happy in the long run with a touareg tdi then a x5 diesel. BMW cars are garbage and so expensive to maintain/fix outside of warranty. 

Also, the hybrid is a joke. I work on toyotas, and the toyota hybrid system is the only logical hybrid system out there on the market. All the other manufacturers setups are pointless for the premium you pay, unless you hug trees every morning. opcorn:


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeti35 said:


> Diesel is not about the hp, but more about the torque. I would much rather have the torque of the TDI.


 Then I guess you haven't actually looked at the respective spec sheets; 
TDI 225hp/406 torque. 
Hybrid 380hp/425 torque 
Not that I'd actually _want_ a $65,000 24mpg hybrid. That's LearJet liberal territory. But the hp/torque numbers speak for themselves. 

//greg//


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

grohgreg said:


> Then I guess you haven't actually looked at the respective spec sheets;
> TDI 225hp/406 torque.
> Hybrid 380hp/425 torque
> Not that I'd actually _want_ a $65,000 24mpg hybrid. That's LearJet liberal territory. But the hp/torque numbers speak for themselves.
> ...


 I saw the specs and would still rather drive my TDI then the Hybrid. They should have just marketed the thing without the Hybrid tech since no one is really buying it for that anyhow. They just want that motor.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeti35 said:


> I saw the specs and would still rather drive my TDI then the Hybrid.


And I appreciate that. Diesel here is currently cheaper here than is premium gasoline, and the TDI will go farther on a gallon than will the Hybrid. The Hybrid on the other hand does 0-60 in 6.2 seconds, compared to 7.9 for the TDI. These are VW numbers, so it's clearly *not* a torque thing. 

//greg//


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

If your are focussing on 0-60, you are looking at the wrong class of vehicle. Yes the hybrid is quicker but the mpg combined with the simplicity of the tdi yields a better overall design. By the way C&D got 7 seconds for 0-60 with the tdi.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> If your are focussing on 0-60, you are looking at the wrong class of vehicle. Yes the hybrid is quicker but the mpg combined with the simplicity of the tdi yields a better overall design. By the way C&D got 7 seconds for 0-60 with the tdi.


 That was my thought exactly. I don't get why people focus on 0-60 on SUV's. They are not sports cars nor intended for such. I would challenge the gas hybrid at altitude where the HP tends to go away and the torque still remains strong. Only thing that may make the Hybrid still decent at altitude would be the supercharger. I know I have been totally impressed with my TDI at altitude over a previous gas V6 as well as V8 gassers I had previous to the TDI.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> If your are focussing on 0-60, you are looking at the wrong class of vehicle. Yes the hybrid is quicker but the mpg combined with the simplicity of the tdi yields a better overall design. By the way C&D got 7 seconds for 0-60 with the tdi.


 I am one of those guys who appreciates value of a total package rather than one component such as mpg or 0-60, etc... I rather sacrifice some mpg but get a decent 0-60 in combination with good reliability.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

I can appreciate quick cars ( my 911 goes 0- 60 in about 4 seconds) but for an SUV? gimme a break. Go for the mpg and simplicity. VW ( as well as other European mfgrs) doesn't believe in the importance of hybrids. Americans believe hybrids are important. From what I have read in Automotive News, American buyers of hybrids rarely purchase another.... in my opinion, early adopters and slow learners.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

American buyers of hybrids are just dumb. They dont understand the use of a hybrid electric. probably 10% of hybrid buyers use them for their intended purpose. 
I would only buy a hybrid if I was a pizza delivery guy haha!


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> American buyers of hybrids are just dumb. They dont understand the use of a hybrid electric. probably 10% of hybrid buyers use them for their intended purpose.
> I would only buy a hybrid if I was a pizza delivery guy haha!


 Please elaborate.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

I think that Americans want to save on fuel and that is the reason for looking at a hybrid. The issue with hybrids is that they really shine in city/stop-and-go driving. They do not add so much value in cruising on the highway ( which is how many Americans drive their cars). In fact all of the extra complexity without so many benefits is why folks generally pass on the hybrid when it come time to replace their existing hybrid. 

In fact one woman sued Honda in small claims court ( successfully) because the car (hybrid) did not deliver on the advertised mpgs. Diesels often out-perform the claimed mileage as they are designed not for the EPA test but real world driving. 

My personal exprieince with a hybrid was not so positive. I had a 2008 BMW 535 6MT that, unfortunately, needed many trips to the dealer to correct fuel system problems. It was quick and delivered 29 mpg on the highway. One time, they gave me a Nissan Altima hybrid as a loaner. 

As I drove in heavy stop and go traffic, the car's computer indcated I was getting about 34 mpg. After I got on the freeway, I was getting 29 mpg......not so impressive highway mileage considering all of the nonsense on board. By the way, it had a very small trunk due to the battery pack. 

C&D has a good comparison of the Touareg TD and hybrid. Check their website. The tdi was quick and hybrid was even faster but the tdi was clearly better with mpg. C&D also felt that the T hybrid was one of the best hybrid design executions. It even had a normal 8 speed auto trans which is rare in a hybrid ( almost always a CVT). The purpose of the VW T hybrid is to show the public they have one. VW does not seriously expect to sell many and I think they don't want to.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> I it had a very small trunk due to the battery pack.


 Accurate assessment. Even if I was a city dweller, I'd avoid them until engineers come up with a more efficient battery type. Besides bulk and weight issues, they're ecologically dirty.Up front. Most well-intentioned (but ill informed) owners don't realize the amount of energy consumed and pollution generated as a result of battery manufacture and recycling. More than the end product saves actually. Plus, an out-of-warranty battery pack can cost more than the residual book value of some hybrids. That can only hurt resale and trade value. 

//greg//


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

TIGSEL said:


> Please elaborate.


 Only Toyota makes a hybrid that runs on electric or gas. 
All other manufacturers use a hybrid motor to "assist" the gas engine to obtain higher MPG. 

On toyota/lexus, the gas engine shuts off and runs on battery only up to 15mph during stop/go traffic when the "ev mode" is activated. Other then that when the car is stationary the gas engine shuts off accept when battery charging is needed. When decelerating then hybrid unit charges the battery and the engine shuts off (coming to a stop or breaking). When cruising the gas engine will shut off under 45mph. 

All other hybrids the gas engine runs 99.9% of the time, when accelerating, breaking, cruising, ac running. The only time the gas engine really shuts off is when stopped completely (at a stoplight). 

Unfortunately hybrids are worthless for 99% of americans. Its a great concept but only toyota has been able to figure out how to properly use the technology, since 2002. 
The chevy volt is pretty good to. It runs on Electric only to propel the vehicle, using a small 1.0l gas engine to charge the battery thus obtaining 230mpg on average. But the car is ugly as heck.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

That is not correct. The Altima I had as a loaner began to accelerate under electric power and the engine would turn on after 20-25 mph. The VW T can cruise on electric power for a while. Some of the "mild" hybrids from GM and others have a motor/generator that operates on the serpentine belt, merely assisting the engine.


----------



## Jurgenk (Jun 3, 2012)

Just to chime in here as an owner of a t3 hybrid--
I got it because I wanted v8 like power and acceleration, but didn't want the psychological burden of getting mileage in the low teens in the city. While I'm getting near 600 miles per tank, its not about economics at all... I was mainly drawn by the technology.

The TFSI 3.0 liter engine makes a beautiful growl when it's pushed a little -- I think I would enjoy driving almost anything with this engine, i.e., S4, A7, etc... The Cayenne with a TFSI 3.0 L engine but without the hybrid motor exists only in the Chinese market (to avoid the penalty for greater than. 3.0 L displacement) and I would have gotten that if it were sold in the states.

The sport mode acceleration is satisfying. Getting a well optioned cayenne hybrid for less than 2/3rds the price, and without a lot of the p-baggage-- this is the main argument that persuaded me.

The TDI is super smooth and drove better than the ML series bluetec diesel. It would have been a close second choice, but in the end I liked the TFSI that much more...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> That is not correct. The Altima I had as a loaner began to accelerate under electric power and the engine would turn on after 20-25 mph. The VW T can cruise on electric power for a while. Some of the "mild" hybrids from GM and others have a motor/generator that operates on the serpentine belt, merely assisting the engine.


again, they all "assist" the gas engine. 

just like a supercharger increases efficiency of the gas engine.

and the touareg can only run on battery only for about 2 miles.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> again, they all "assist" the gas engine.
> 
> just like a supercharger increases efficiency of the gas engine.
> 
> and the touareg can only run on battery only for about 2 miles.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T11k2MY7NuQ


----------



## Jurgenk (Jun 3, 2012)

TIGSEL,
I think everyone understands and is in agreement that the hybrid design lends early torque >> economy. I love the car and it has been rock solid for me so far. The braking feel was a little adjustment but everything else about the ride has been gratifying. I could not imagine paying more for a comparably equipped ML, X5, or cayenne hybrid, and the only one of those trucks that otherwise appeals to me is the cayenne hybrid. I definitely see the t3 hybrid as another "sleeper" in the tradition of the Phaeton-- well engineered and appreciated most by its owners...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

so again, a hybrid is useless for 90% of americans, as the hybrid unit only works standalone at slow speed low torque applications (stop and go traffic).

IF you dont live in a city, a hybrid is worthless. As soon as you get on a highway it becomes a very heavy version of the v6.

v6- hw mpg : 23
hybrid hw mpg : 24

I dont see how a car that weighs 400lbs more can get better highway mile per gallon:sly:
Sounds like a marketing ploy to me. :beer:


----------



## Jurgenk (Jun 3, 2012)

In the sense that driving a family friendly truck that has sports car like handling and acceleration is a marketing gimmick. The hybrid is an extension of the same logic as the v6. I got it for the increased power, suspect most others have done the same-- the hybrid is no more "useless" than the touareg concept itself.

The Cayenne turbo is the most extreme form of this thought process. But I can afford the t3 hybrid and I can't afford the CT.


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow - lots of comments and debate. My 2 cents - 

1) I'm not sure how one can say that a hybrid or any other vehicle is useless for 90% of the population - it's a personal choice. I don't think I'd by a hybrid or TDI simply for MPG. Although I"m more of a TDI guy - there are elements of the hybrid that impress me - I'd love to see a hybrid with a TDI. 

2) Porsche is bringing a diesel version of the Cayenne for 2013 and will undercut the hybrid Cayenne's price. Their TDI boasts more power than VWs. 

3) For 2013, the Touareg TDI will also get the HP bump.

I drove the Cayenne hybrid and loved it - but I'm waiting on Cayenne diesel. I plan to test drive the X5d however I hate the pale red/orange illumination of the dash although I think the exterior is beautiful and emergency 3rd row may come in handy. Also thinking of the next gen Q7 but it may be too large.

Good luck and enjoy. A lot of folks wish they had this decision to make.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I am planning on getting a tdi this year, possibly wait till 2013 comes out.:sly: did not know about hp bump. Although its for the wifey, she prob wouldn't notice it. 
Originally vw was developing a TDI/hybrid but had too many issues with egr and emissions so they scrapped it. 

all in all though, hybrid technology was developed for people living in areas with lots of stop and go driving to help reduce pollution (LA haha).


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

DZD said:


> 2) Porsche is bringing a diesel version of the Cayenne for 2013 and will undercut the hybrid Cayenne's price. Their TDI boasts more power than VWs.


Yup, mine is scheduled for a July build and August delivery

//greg//


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

The diesel will only have an increase of 15hp, (not a big deal) especially since the torque will remain at 406lb/ft.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

grohgreg said:


> Yup, mine is scheduled for a July build and August delivery
> 
> //greg//


i'm curious on the options and pricing; really not a bad "base price": http://www.autoblog.com/2012/04/03/2013-porsche-cayenne-diesel-offers-monster-torque-28-mpg-hwy/ tempting but hard for me to warm up to the exterior (love the interior options)


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

I love the frugality of the Treg, usable space, features and handling. Only area I find it falls a little short is the transmission. In my daily commute I encounter stop and go traffic and I find it is terrible in this situation. If I accelerate and traffic stops and I brake often the transmission downshifts with harshness and sounds lile a part is going to fall out with a big clunk sound. Also, if on a decline and I'm not accelrating as the vehicle gains speed it upshifts fairly harshly and everyone in the car gets whiplash as thier heads bounce backwards. These items are not acceptable in a $53K plus vehicle.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

fleuger99 said:


> I love the frugality of the Treg, usable space, features and handling. Only area I find it falls a little short is the transmission. In my daily commute I encounter stop and go traffic and I find it is terrible in this situation. If I accelerate and traffic stops and I brake often the transmission downshifts with harshness and sounds lile a part is going to fall out with a big clunk sound. Also, if on a decline and I'm not accelrating as the vehicle gains speed it upshifts fairly harshly and everyone in the car gets whiplash as thier heads bounce backwards. These items are not acceptable in a $53K plus vehicle.


 I think its time you took it in and had them check your tranny. This doesn't sound right.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

fleuger99 said:


> I love the frugality of the Treg, usable space, features and handling. Only area I find it falls a little short is the transmission. In my daily commute I encounter stop and go traffic and I find it is terrible in this situation. If I accelerate and traffic stops and I brake often the transmission downshifts with harshness and sounds lile a part is going to fall out with a big clunk sound. Also, if on a decline and I'm not accelrating as the vehicle gains speed it upshifts fairly harshly and everyone in the car gets whiplash as thier heads bounce backwards. These items are not acceptable in a $53K plus vehicle.


 It should not be doing what you described. The shifts on mine are hardly noticeable. I'm in stop and go traffic every day going to and coming home from work. I also tow a lot with mine and folks are amazed at how smooth the tranny shifts when towing. You need to have it checked by your dealer.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

rich! said:


> i'm curious on the options and pricing; really not a bad "base price": http://www.autoblog.com/2012/04/03/2013-porsche-cayenne-diesel-offers-monster-torque-28-mpg-hwy/ tempting but hard for me to warm up to the exterior (love the interior options)


Click here. That's the blue I'm getting by the way. Other than the front fascia, I find little about the general exterior appearance that differs much from the Touareg. The additional section on the Cayenne rear fascia is a big improvement over the Touareg. Hides more of the fuel tank, and adds a little camouflage to the hitch. Painted calipers are a nice touch as well. But in all, I'm with you. regarding the interior I gotta spend all my time inside, and in that arena the Cayenne wins hands down. 

//greg//


----------



## Jurgenk (Jun 3, 2012)

TIGSEL,
Have you made your decision yet? There are few changes for MY2013 except for the TDI HP increase as a result of the Cayenne TDI intro. 

As far as the smile factor, have you driven the T3 hybrid in sport mode? It's really responsive and more fun then. If the battery is fully charged you can do a launch mode takeoff in sport mode, people have logged 5.7-5.8 times in this mode, very impressive.

On the other hand. I've been able to get 27-30 mpg in stop and go by using e-mode... This is a very different way of driving, but it is a fun way to pass the time when no one is moving. Extends the range to >600+ mi.

There will be deals on T3 Hybrids, for sure, dealers are advertising $8k off remaining 2011s (not surprising, but these are rare) and will probably make deals 2012s in a few months if they aren't already.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jurgenk said:


> TIGSEL,
> Have you made your decision yet? There are few changes for MY2013 except for the TDI HP increase as a result of the Cayenne TDI intro.
> 
> As far as the smile factor, have you driven the T3 hybrid in sport mode? It's really responsive and more fun then. If the battery is fully charged you can do a launch mode takeoff in sport mode, people have logged 5.7-5.8 times in this mode, very impressive.
> ...


You were the last post in this thread dated June 18th, 2012. Here we are 5 years later and I've been aggressively watching the 2012-2016 Touraeg market in both TDI and Hybrid trims. Leaning towards Hybrid because it simplifies decision making in that they come fully loaded minus Dynaudio. 2015 was last year and those are pretty loaded. What's your opinion on a 2015 for sale right now with only 17k miles and priced at 42k which is almost a $20k discount off MSRP and still fairly new? 

If I want to do TDI, those prices have shot up in last year, become so rare to find reasonably priced one, and worst of all is that Executive trim TDI are even more rare and super expensive. 

I live in Arlington, VA and am a realtor. Most my driving is stop/go traffic even if I'm going far like 30 mins we rarely can go above 50mph on these highways here cause so much damn traffic all the time. Other times I'm in DC and that's always stop/go with low speeds. 

Is leaning towards Hybrid the wrong move? I'm just worried on resale value and if I buy a $42k vehicle today, I'm easily finding 2014 BMW X5 Diesels with low miles for same prices, M Package, and loads of options for same $40k price region. And these are light years ahead loaded over VW Treg any trim. Correct me if my thinking is wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

